# Ibrahimovic vs Totti



## Torros (4 Aprile 2016)

ho letto il confronto in un altro *forum* di *calcio* dove si era in generale favorevoli a Totti( addirittura per qualcuno in modo netto), cosi ho voluto riproporlo qui. 


Per me Ibra in modo limpido. 
Vince Ibra per me, per continuità ad alto livello, doti, carriera sia con i club che con la nazionale. Perché sarà anche vero che Totti ha vinto un mondiale, ma non è stato granché protagonista, invece Zlatan pur non vincendo nulla ha fatto delle buone apparizioni negli europei e nelle varie qualificazioni per mondiali ed europei, del resto uno in nazionale ha segnato 62 gol, Totti 9. 
A livello di Club ho forti dubbi sul fatto che Totti avrebbe potuto adattarsi alle varie realtà come Ibra, sempre da leader. Totti magari sarebbe andato al Real come si diceva al tempo e forse avrebbe vinto qualche cosa in più(mica tanto visto quello che ha vinto quel Real), ma non sarebbe mai stato la stella assoluta come lo è stato alla Roma, sarebbe stato uno tra tanti probabilmente oscurato dai vari Zidane, Beckham, Ronaldo, Raul e Figo. La sua carriera sarebbe stata probabilmente meno longeva, perché nelle big dopo i 30anni devi essere proprio forte per rimanerci da protagonista. 

Quindi alla fine Totti grandissimo campione, uno dei migliori italiani di sempre, ma per me Zlatan vince di un pò.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2016)

ibra assolutamente, totti è stato uno dei più grandi calciatori italiani, ma sono convinto che se ci fosse stato lui al posto di totti nella roma che lottava per lo scudo almeno un paio di scudetti in più li avrebbero portati a casa, poi sono due giocatori diversi, ma l'incidenza di ibra nelle partite è molto superiore a quella di totti, che forse è più bello a vedersi o meglio lo era..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2016)

D'accordo su tutto. Anzi, ti dirò di più: ti sei preso un onere inutile, perché ritengo il paragone inconsistente(non da parte tua ma da parte di chi l'ha ideato)e la differenza tra i due apodittica. Non c'era nemmeno bisogno che ti prendessi l'impiccio a dimostrare che Totti fosse inferiore.
Per quanto riguarda Francesco, credo che le sue prestazioni in nazionale bastino a ridimensionarne di molto il giocatore. Per carità, Totti resta un giocatore molto forte, però tantissimi altri grandi nomi di molte altre nazioni non hanno niente da invidiargli.


----------



## Snake (4 Aprile 2016)

assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Aprile 2016)

Paragone blasfemo...ci vuole coraggio a concepire un parallelo del genere (non dico a te eh..)

Addirittura poi sostenere che Totti sia superiore è da ricovero istantaneo...

Ibra è un giocatore di una caratura infinitamente superiore, gli unici che potrebbero sostenere che è meglio Totti sono i tifosi della Roma e Berlusconi (fino all'elezione del nuovo sindaco capitolino)...


----------



## Torros (4 Aprile 2016)

Non posso postare il Link ma basta andare su quel *forum* di *calcio* per leggere le assurdità che ho letto..


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Non posso postare il Link ma basta andare su quel *forum* di *calcio* per leggere le assurdità che ho letto..



credo di avere capito dove..ma è una discussione di 2 anni fa giusto??


----------



## koti (4 Aprile 2016)

Adoravo Totti, ma anche per me Ibra è stato più forte.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Aprile 2016)

Giocatori con caratteristiche diverse,
Ibra è stato un marziano quasi ovunque abbia giocato,
Totti ha fatto il marziano solo alla Roma, sarebbe stato interessante vederlo in altre realtà,

Però si discute spesso del Milan da ricostruire da capo,

coppia in attacco Ibra/Totti (di qualche anno fa) e siamo subito da scudetto


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2016)

Anche per me vince Ibra, è già stato detto tutto sul perchè.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo su tutto. Anzi, ti dirò di più: ti sei preso un'onere inutile, perché ritengo il paragone inconsistente(non da parte tua ma da parte di chi l'ha ideato)e la differenza tra i due apodittica. Non c'era nemmeno bisogno che ti prendessi l'impiccio a dimostrare che Totti fosse inferiore.
> Per quanto riguarda Francesco, credo che le sue prestazioni in nazionale bastino a ridimensionarne di molto il giocatore. Per carità, Totti resta un giocatore molto forte, però tantissimi altri grandi nomi di molte altre nazioni non hanno niente da invidiargli.





Snake ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo



Si vede che non è un'idea sua. 






(Scherzo ovviamente)


----------



## Dexter (4 Aprile 2016)

Mettendo Totti al posto di Ibra in molti dei campionati che ha vinto, il risultato non sarebbe certo stato il medesimo. Metti Ibra al posto di Totti nei campionati dove la Roma se l'è giocata fino alla fine.....e non staremo parlando di dominio Juve in Italia.


----------

